# Panic ensues in rush for cheap laptops



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

*RICHMOND, Virginia (AP) -- A rush to purchase $50 used laptops turned into a violent stampede Tuesday, with people getting thrown to the pavement, beaten with a folding chair and nearly driven over. One woman went so far to wet herself rather than surrender her place in line.*

"This is total, total chaos," said Latoya Jones, 19, who lost one of her flip-flops in the ordeal and later limped around on the sizzling blacktop with one foot bare.

More than 1,000 people turned out at the Richmond International Raceway in hopes of getting their hands on one of the 4-year-old Apple iBooks, which retail for between $999 and $1,299. The Henrico County school system was selling 1,000 of the computers to county residents.

Officials opened the gates at 7 a.m., but some already had been waiting for hours in line. When the gates opened, it became a terrifying mob scene.

People threw themselves forward, screaming and pushing each other. A little girl's stroller was crushed in the stampede. Witnesses said an elderly man was thrown to the pavement, and someone in a car tried to drive his way through the crowd.

Police would not immediately comment on the number of or extent of injuries, though witnesses said they mostly had scrapes and bruises.

"It's rather strange that we would have such a tremendous response for the purchase of a laptop computer -- and laptop computers that probably have less-than- desirable attributes," said Paul Proto, director of general services for Henrico County. "But I think that people tend to get caught up in the excitement of the event -- it almost has an entertainment value."

Blandine Alexander, 33, said one woman standing in front of her was so desperate to retain her place in line that she urinated on herself.

"I've never been in something like that before, and I never again will," said Alexander, who brought her 14-year-old twin boys to the complex at 4:30 a.m. to wait in line. "No matter what the kids want, I already told them I'm not doing that again."

Jesse Sandler said he was one of the people pushing forward, using a folding chair he had brought with him to beat back people who tried to cut in front of him.

"I took my chair here and I threw it over my shoulder and I went, 'Bam,"' the 20-year-old said nonchalantly, his eyes glued to the screen of his new iBook, as he tapped away on the keyboard at a testing station.

"They were getting in front of me and I was there a lot earlier than them, so I thought that it was just," he said.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/08/16/computer.frenzy.ap/index.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

wow....thats probably the most ridiculous things ive ever heard. people really amaze me sometimes.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

All that for an ibook? Good grief, what would have happened if they were selling actual computers?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha wow, i guess this helps prove that people will do some stupidly insane things :-D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> i guess this helps prove that people will do some stupidly insane things


In fact, it's proven all the time...lol


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

speaking of tools

I heard on the news this week that a British man was in the hospital for surgery, and all three of his wives visited at the same time.

Then there was that kid that stole a penguin. I'm looking for the article but can't find it.


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

Now these people know what it's like to live in a poor country, except instead of used computers, it's food or some other essential need.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

or crackheads at a free crack givaway


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

When was the last time you heard of someone giving away crack? People fighting over food is a serious problem, not funny at all.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

it was a dave chapelle reference, so back up


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> or crackheads at a free crack givaway



LMAO!!! :lol:


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

Doesn't matter who said it, it is just stupid. I find no humor in it all. So back up.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

anyhoo

My apologies fishdoc: for straying off topic


----------

